# Your best videogame moment



## SammyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

sup guise, I hope you didn't miss me too much while I was banned gone.

so, what's your best video game moment?

it's a tie with three moments for me.

Medal of Honor (Playstation)

it was when I was... 9, or 10 I think.

it was late in the night and my dad and our friend Alexis (who was 17 at the time) were playing the first medal of honor on the playstation. they were stuck at a mission because they were low on health and had only one bullet left (seriously). after much frustration, I got to try. after getting the hang of the controls, I did what they didn't try, I shot the guy on the bridge over us with the rifle, aiming for the head, and I killed him, getting ammo for my rifle. then, after killing some nazis, I got a medicine flask (the health powerups which gave back 25% of your health), and I managed to finish the mission from there, mowing them down and gaining more ammo. my dad and alexis were impressed since it was one of the first times I had ever played the game.

I was proud.
-------

Max Payne (PC)

my moment was when I realized I had become good enough to play the game without using bullettime (slow-motion, if you prefer). it also gave me a new advantage during firefights: damage is cut by half when you shoot enemies during bullet time.

I still used the shoot dodge to evade gunfire though. I wouldn't have made it past some bosses if it weren't for it.
------------
Mortal Kombat II (arcade, emulated with MAME)

the first time I finished the game with one credit. I was practicing since I was 9 years old (though it was on the snes at that time) and ten years later, I managed to finish one of the games with the most unfair computer adversary ever made by using pattern exploits, skills learned over the years, and a bit of love from lady luck.

There's a reason why they made Shao Kahn near-unbeatable in MK3, it's because he is the easiest character to beat (he blocks your moves most of the time, but if you use a player with a good jump kick, like baraka, you can just jump kick as you start jumping and the kick will hit Kahn, and though he's blocking, he'll still lose some health. take care when he gets on the corners though. my best advice is to walk back and let him walk toward you before you start the dance again).


----------



## chronoteeth (Jun 29, 2008)

DMC3: On the final boss on DMD. First time I actually had sweaty palms from playing a game

CoD4: First time, 16 kill streak knife only

Super Mario RPG: First RPG I beat at 9.


----------



## LordWibble (Jun 30, 2008)

Shadow of the Colossus. 15th colossus, running incredibly low on stamina, but he had a tiny amount of health left. Through some incredibly risky jumps, I managed to deliver the killing blow _just _my stamina emptied. One of the most tense things I've ever played in a game.


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 30, 2008)

Assassin's creed Managed to assassinate the last guy and nobody noticed and he was giving speech not even the people or guards xD


----------



## navi111 (Jun 30, 2008)

a moment I cant forget. in Halo 3 big team battle. I killed my buddy with a head shot, from a mongoose. I jumped from the moving mongoose and sent it into a grav lift. Flipped threw the air and smashed in his head. It left him stunned by what had happened.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 30, 2008)

In CS:S I managed to take down half of the terrorist force using an AK-47 and a lolworthy knife. It was great taking down the last guy by jumping on his head and stabbing him.

In CoD4, I learned how to use the M203 as a mortar =D
It's great fun standing behind a building and watching the red dots disappear on your UAV.

And finally in TF2 my best moment was as a spy. I managed to take down two sentries, an engy, a pyro, heavy, and capture the intelligence from their basement.
That was the most tense I've ever been from playing a game.


----------



## Tigneon (Jun 30, 2008)

CoD4: GDE 15 kill spree at Shipment on HQ. Last one standing.
CoD2: 2 headshots, 1 bullet (Kar98)
Resistance: Fall of Man: Beating the damn thing. That game was creepy and long.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 30, 2008)

Getting Brawl. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Diego117 (Jun 30, 2008)

All in Halo 3,

Got an overkill with the oddball.

Betrayed my teammate and sniped a guy across the level with one shot. Then sniped his teammate beside him for the double kill. (This was in team doubles)

(Team Doubles) Took on the other team by myself and killed them with nothing but melees. Never fired a single shot.

Got a Kilimanjaro playing grifball and playing infection at a lan party.

Got an untouchable playing infection at a lan party.

Got my killing frenzy achievement playing a FFA Sword match at Epitaph.

And all the no scope headshots, they never cease to make me smile.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 30, 2008)

Beating "Control Room" on 00 Agent difficulty in GoldenEye 007. Everyone that's played this game knows how hard that stage is, especially when you get to the part of protecting Natalya and the part right after.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 30, 2008)

Probably that tense time on CS when the rest of my team died within a minute from a crap rush, then killed the remaining 7 CTs with just a deagle, including killing the guy with the AWP with a headshot through the wall. You're not getting ma hostages!

Also, the first time I completed Bubble Bobble <3 I think it was actually the first game I ever completed.


----------



## Chak (Jun 30, 2008)

In FarCry Instincts Evolution

Me and a couple friends were having a death match, I was hiding in the bushes with my sniper rifle, and one of my friends was in a sniper tower on the other side of the map (we were on the very edges of the map) and i fired a shot out of the bush at a slightly darker grey mass in the distance, turned out to be his face XD (you know that distance fading effect? thats what made stuff far away grey)
I'm now called "Thee Sniper" in our little group of friends


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

Not my best, but the most fresh in my memory: smashing my hand on the bar at my friend's place trying to melee someone in CoD3. (PS3 version)

To help the story along... know it bled for a while and made it difficult to play.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 30, 2008)

Guitar hero 3: Completing knights of cydonia on expert i just did that  
COD4 : getting a 19 kill streak with my trusty, nooby m16 and of course 
MGS4: killing that crying wolf boss, that battle really got to me 

Alright thats all i can really think of at the moment


----------



## fr0stscale (Jun 30, 2008)

Super Mario World: My First game i EVER 100 percented, at the age of about 7.....THE GAME IS LIKE CRACK TO ME STILL!!!*even 11 years later*


----------



## Redmountian_fox (Jun 30, 2008)

Mines would have to be on  Vegas 2 mode where u get to the the vip to the zone well i pulled amazing win with the desert eagle 2 mins left in the game i was the onley one left on ym team they  for 2 mins i held them off and killed there leader and team by myslef with a desert eagel mind u these were good players not chnoobs


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 30, 2008)

Completing SMB3

Halo 2, sniped an elite driving a ghost at top speed on Heroic (still working my way up to Legendary).  I also got the flag unnoticed while playing against Legendary skill players.  

Makes me think I also have a fox totem because people barely notice me in real life and get surprised when I talk to them.


----------



## SammyFox (Jun 30, 2008)

oh, I just remembered.

in red orchestra: osfront 41-45, I played a solo game against the computer and I was about to die when I noticed there was something like 13 or 14 germans inside a small house. I lobbed a grenade in there and kaboom! 12 kills on one shot (I killed one survivor and the other killed me)


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 30, 2008)

Super Mario Bros. [SNES] beat it when i was 4 years old

Halo 1: team slayer, me vs 3 others, 50 lives each, i won using ONLY a magnum and i had 1 life left as i double killed the last people ^^

Mortal Combat: beat it with only 1 credit on my first try

have NEVER lost a super smash brothers match: yes ive gone to 2 seperate tournaments ^^


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 1, 2008)

First time I ever played GTA SA, me and a friend were completely wrecked after smoking a good 3 or 4 grams between us, and I actually managed to drive pretty decently.

Managing to get an S-rank on a few missions in DMC3. It was only on normal, but still.

Unlocking everything in Smackdown 2. It doesn't take any real skill, you just have to play through I think it's five seasons straight, but in retrospect the real amazement is that I managed to find the game fun that long.

Some of the CAWs (creat a wrestler) I've made in various wrestling games were pretty close likenesses of their RL counterparts, which actually takes a bit of skill if you don't look up a formula on the internet (which I usually don't because most of them suck and finding a good one can take longer than it's worth.)

When Starfox 64 was just about to be released, I entered this contest and placed I think it was 2nd or 3rd and won a t-shirt. Felt pretty proud of myself since I usually suck at rail shooters.

I don't really know if I should count this, but I once dropped $10-even on T2:The Arcade Game and made it to the final boss. That game is extremely hard on 1-player.

Beating the arcade version of Altered Beast (harder than the Genesis version's default difficulty by a fair bit)

Beating the arcade version of MKII

Beating Super Metroid (it was a pretty long and tough game for its day, especially for a casual gamer like myself)

Beating Castlevania II.

First time I beat Castlevania SotN with 200%, which wouldn't be a huge feat by itself except I didn't know how your performance in Richter's fight with Dracula effects your stats starting out, so the inverted castle was a bitch.

Unlocking everything in both Resident Evil Outbreaks, even though I never ended up playing enough to save up the points to buy it all (I don't know how anyone with a life could. It's ridiculous how little even a pretty good score nets you if you play offline, which makes no sense considering the harder difficulties are only as hard as they are offline because your AI controlled teammates are twits)


----------



## Emerald Green Hedgehog (Jul 1, 2008)

Completing klonoa: door to phantomile at 8 years old... so sad T^T and maybe just playing any FPS in general


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 1, 2008)

Also, beating Zelda: Link To The Past. The SNES and the game were at our mom's house, and we were only there about every other weekend, so couldn't play much (and even less since with 5 younger brothers and sisters to share the system with).


----------



## Alex Saab (Jul 1, 2008)

Well In Videogames, Every day something Epic happens when I'm in the room.
The two most, Nay Three Were Xbox related.
I Got my 360 With the Game Elder Scrolls IV, Oblivion.
I Met Rilvor online. After whupping his ass painfully on Halo 3.
And My Xbox Breaking.

I have too many Epic In Game moments.
But those are the Epic out of game ones.


----------



## E-mannor (Jul 1, 2008)

favorite (coolest) thing that happened to me was in halo, (my best game EVUR!) 5 on 5, and 3 of my teammates leave. me and my friend against 5, we are both pretty good, so you think it would be easy right? it turned out to be very easy, i finished with 38 kill, an overkill, (from two plasmas) one of which stuck to guys together, lol. i think i also got steppin razors in that match...

my favorite, (funniest) thing i ever did in a game, was from WoW, for those who play, in an altarac valley pvp match, the hoard was at van and alliance was at drek, but the hoard was going to win, so with my luck i was using a friend's computer, or should i say tank, because that thing is custom and HUGE!  we had worked this out in theory, but never tried it out, but what was set was a pattern glitch swap, (think changing your armor instantly, but never closing the program that does the changing.  this makes you change armor about âˆž times over 3 seconds) and to out amazement about everyone in the alliance place was lagged out ^_^

his computer sputtered but got through it.


----------



## KalebFenoir (Jul 1, 2008)

Halo 3, multiplayering with my friend.

In the mission to destroy the Covenant Anti-aircraft Gun emplacement, on Legendary. While my friend was busy trying to destroy the gun, I was taking out the enemy soldiers. Ran out of ammo. All I had was a half-charged Grav Hammer I'd gotten from a Brute Captain my friend had killed, and my shields were critically low (beepin' red).

I looked over the rock I was hiding behind, and spotted a cluster of three Brutes, one Brute Captain (not a Super Brute), and a couple of Grunts. Figured I didn't have much of a chance of surviving anyway, and so I'd just try to take out as many as I could before I died, so I'd respawn and have some actual ammo (those plasma pistols the Grunts carry... they suck)

So I shrug, and then charge around the rock, yelling. Brutes pepper me with Spiker rounds, and at least two plasma shots hit me. Now, for some damned reason... I didn't DIE. I made it up to them. Hit them ALL with the Grav Hammer. The Brute Captain jumped up over the first hit, but his buddies didn't. They died immediately. I hit the Captain at least twice, before he died, but not before he HIT me with his fist, or gun, or whatever. And I still didn't DIE.

I turn around, now standing in a pile of Brute corpses, and look at my friend, who just finished destroying the gun. He looks at me, sees my Spiker-studded armour (and apparently Needled, according to him, as he saw some pink shards on my chest), and his jaw dropped.

"What the F***, man... What the heck was THAT?!"

I just shrugged, watched my shield recharge, and said "Brute Charge?"

XD It was my best moment.


----------



## Dereck Dingo (Jul 2, 2008)

I brought a friend of mine over to the house and had him play a few rounds of Starfox Assault on multi-player. He wasnâ€™t a Starfox fan, but he is a pretty avid Halo player, so I figured heâ€™d catch on pretty quick.

He decided that he wanted to try out every character to feel out their advantages and disadvantages. I already had the game for about a month, so I had all the characters unlocked, which I figured also gave me a slight edge over him in game-play technique. But again, he plays Halo, so I figured even with my advantages, weâ€™d be pretty evenly matched.

Well, heâ€™d gone through all the characters while I stuck with Wolf Oâ€™Donnell. I managed to wipe the floor with him. We played in rounds of three for each character. He got me a couple times, but for the most part, I was pwning his soul. Until, that is, he picked Slippyâ€¦

Anyone who hasnâ€™t played as or against Slippy, let me tell youâ€¦that little mother fucker can jump! That was his biggest advantage over me. Despite him being a frog (or toad, whatever), it really took me by surprise. I hardly ever got a lock on him! He was consistently obliterating _me_, however. Nothing I tried really worked. He always hopped away a moment before I got a good lock on him. I refused to abandon Wolf though, Wolfâ€™s my dude!

So. It comes down to the last game. My friend has completely wiped out the massive lead I had over him. Heâ€™s even gotten in a few more shots on me. Iâ€™m down to the last bit of energy in my life bar. The next shot kills me, and heâ€™s got me pinned down behind a large box container on the Sargasso Hideout. Heâ€™s got a sniper rifle trained on my position. My only two ways out are around one corner of that container, or over the top. Either way, this is his strength in Halo, so I know Iâ€™m pretty fucked. I seriously sit there for several minutes, like itâ€™s a game of fucking Chess or something, figuring out what Iâ€™m going to do. 

Finally, I resign to my fate and make a last ditch effort. This is the game decider. If he kills me, he breaks the tie thatâ€™s grown between us since he picked Slippy, and I have my ass handed to me by a Starfox newbie. I throw it all to the wind. I do have one last ace up my sleeve, thoughâ€¦Wolfâ€™s side-step move. 

He isnâ€™t expecting me to tumble. I roll to my right, and heâ€™s left for a brief second wondering where the hell I went (heâ€™s zoomed in through the scope). I pop up with a rocket launcher on my shoulder, and pop one off. Just as he zeroes back in on me, he gets a scope full of nose-cone. I win our little tournament by only one game.

Thatâ€™s right. Laugh it up, you fuckersâ€¦I was having my ass handed to me the last half of the game, and what move saves me? What little bit of strategy is my savior?

â€¦

I shit you not. Itâ€™s a God. Damned. Barrel Roll.

â€¦aw, dammit. >=(


----------



## Lukar (Jul 2, 2008)

Beating KnightMan in Mega Man Battle Network 2... at the age of nine... with only 1 HP through the ENTIRE match...

Tough as hell. T.T

Also, I was extremely happy when my friend couldn't beat Giga Bowser's Event Match in Melee, but I kicked his ass across the floor on my first try. <3



			
				Dereck Dingo said:
			
		

> I brought a friend of mine over to the house and had him play a few rounds of Starfox Assault on multi-player. He wasnâ€™t a Starfox fan, but he is a pretty avid Halo player, so I figured heâ€™d catch on pretty quick.
> 
> He decided that he wanted to try out every character to feel out their advantages and disadvantages. I already had the game for about a month, so I had all the characters unlocked, which I figured also gave me a slight edge over him in game-play technique. But again, he plays Halo, so I figured even with my advantages, weâ€™d be pretty evenly matched.
> 
> ...



LAWLZ. That makes me wanna get the game again.


----------



## Sift (Jul 2, 2008)

GH 1-3: Whenever I beat expert songs behind my back facing away from the tv =/ *not much of one*

Finding a copy of Marvel vs Capcom 2

Going to my movie theater lobby (where we have tons of fighting games) and winning a MvC tourney with megaman and roll (lawl at steroid man)

Whenever I have a complete turnaround in a game, just in general, getting your ass kicked and suddenly getting a streak of luck leading to a win: Priceless.


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 2, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden for the NES.

Returning the borrowed cartridge to my friend after a few weeks, he says he's never seen the ending and asks me if I can play through it so I can show him. I accept.

Fast forward to me playing my way through the game, easily flipping and slashing a bloody trail through stage five while watching a show on a second television right besides the game scree, all the while explaining him where to get the whistle in the second quest of Legend of Zelda. I don't think he even heard that, seeing how he his head was ready to explode at my display of multitasking.

About twenty minutes or so later, I had finished the game... in a single life. I got a standing ovation from his entire family who had gathered to watch me play.


----------



## themocaw (Jul 2, 2008)

The original Super Smash Bros: taking down a loudmouthed kid playing as DK in a three-kill duel after hearing him mock me for playing as Jigglypuff.  After he took my drill-kick/grab/up-throw/jump/Rest combination a few times and wound up losing 1 to 3, he shut up.


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jul 2, 2008)

Elevator Action: Need I say more

Origional team fortress: #1 on kill list

Beating the orgional super Mario brothers.

Shit talking drunk on Quake III arena with the most rediculous name you can think of, while the poor noobs cry about it.

Legend of Zelda, Legend of zelda II, Legend of Zelda III.

What can I say I think the old games are still the best and most challenging, therefore yeild the best moments.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 2, 2008)

Super Metroid:

Never before that one final boss battle became so epic into a dramatic battle. Especially the music can scare the hell out of you.

Arc the Lad Collection: Arc 2

Look out Kefka. someone else has destroyed the world and did'nt have to lift up a finger.


----------



## KalebFenoir (Jul 2, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> Super Metroid:
> 
> Never before that one final boss battle became so epic into a dramatic battle. Especially the music can scare the hell out of you.
> 
> ...


 
Heh. I had a good Super Metroid one, or a pair of them really.

1: When ya meet the 'Super' Metroid in its lair near the end, I somehow managed to keep the thing confused for ten minutes, before it decided to munch on me. I don't know why, but it hovered around, making all these odd, half-curious noises, and occasionally swooping towards me, but NEVER coming close. I wasn't morphballed or anything. I just sat down on the floor, and never aimed my gun at it. Or twitched. Finally, it slowly moved in above me, descended, and decided 'I wonder if I can eat this thing in the power suit!'.

2: Facing Mother Brain: Normally, when you face Mother Brain, ya take a load of damage from her attacks (that damned bomb thing of hers, the hand-concussion blasts, the slow moving rings, and the occasional optical Plasma shot.) I managed to avoid at least 90% of these, while dealing 'damage' to her, when she started to use that Hyper beam attack. First time she hit me took me down 1/3rd of my tanks. Normally, after being hit like that, Samus has trouble getting up. With my massive energy still there, I managed to get her standing up and fighting again. Mother Brain then hit me a SECOND time. Took me down almost all the way, but I still had four subtanks AND three normal tanks. So again, fought my way up. This time was way harder, and required much mashing of buttons to get Samus to her feet. Naturally, the THIRD blast (I do mean THIRD) took me down the rest of the way, and fulfilled the programmed 'plot' bit that helps end the game. XD but still... THREE Hyper beam shots! XD I couldn't believe it!


----------



## Neothumper (Jul 2, 2008)

beating Sonic2 for the first time and watching tails save Sonic from that huge fall from the death egg X3


----------



## SammyFox (Jul 2, 2008)

Neothumper said:


> beating Sonic2 for the first time and watching tails save Sonic from that huge fall from the death egg X3



fuck, the first time I ever beat a sonic game without cheating (sonic 2) was a crowning moment of awesome to me.


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 2, 2008)

All Megaman Games in general (Except 8, Battle Network, Starforce and Legends)
And maybe.....all Super Robot Wars Games in the GBA.


----------



## velopaw (Jul 2, 2008)

Final Fantasy 12

Fighting the like 7th boss, the Earth Dragon. Fought him for like a half-hour.
my whole party died except for my healer. I had her run away and in desperation had her attack the boss. Critical hit and the boss went down.
I almost had a heart attack right then and there XD.


----------



## sgolem (Jul 3, 2008)

I beat FZero GX on Expert, and I beat Story Mode on normal.  But still, I was pretty proud. 

Then my friend that beat Story Mode on Expert.


----------



## Malamute29 (Jul 3, 2008)

Finishing Metal Gear Solid IV, watched every cut scene, loved the plot


----------



## VomitBucket (Jul 3, 2008)

In WoW, I defeated a Warrior as a Frost Mage, and he said, "It's sad that you used a Water Elemental against a warrior"

and therefore I print screened it.


----------



## Zenx (Jul 3, 2008)

When I *FINALLY!!* beat Crash Bandicoot 1.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 3, 2008)

My best moment was definitely when I scored 25 lines on level 18 of Tetris.


----------



## SammyFox (Jul 4, 2008)

Drakkenmensch said:


> Ninja Gaiden for the NES.
> 
> Returning the borrowed cartridge to my friend after a few weeks, he says he's never seen the ending and asks me if I can play through it so I can show him. I accept.
> 
> ...



you've gotta be shitting me D:

I had the first ninja gaiden game on the nes for years and I never managed to make it past level 4 :c


----------



## Molotov (Jul 4, 2008)

Halo 3: Survived the Flood ambush (level where they first come out) with Battle Rifle and Shotgun on Co-Op (I was alone at the time), on Legendary. Scared the hell outta me, but was filled with a cheerful grin after.

Ninja Gaiden Black: Beating the game in all five difficulties.


----------



## Guilmon1fan (Jul 4, 2008)

In Halo 2, When I drove a Wart hog on top of a Scarab.


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 4, 2008)

SammyFox said:


> you've gotta be shitting me D:
> 
> I had the first ninja gaiden game on the nes for years and I never managed to make it past level 4 :c



When my friend lended me the cartridge, I played that one for weeks on end to make it to the end. When I did, I started trying to make it through in one life, but kept failing at some point in one of the last few screens each time, until I gave up. Then my friend asked me to see the end, and that was THE attempt where it all came together for me 

There are a few tricks that help make it through the tougher fights, such as wall climbing. While it's true that wall climbing wasn't added as a game feature until the sequel, it is possible to climb up by holding down the jump button and doing a very rapid left-right D-pad tap over and over. This technique is essential for beating Ken and Jaquio in the last stage.

I was so wired up when facing Jaquio and realizing I hadn't died yet up to that point, I can swear to this day that my brain slowed down time during that battle, especially my last flip and slash where both Jaquio and myself were down to our last energy bar, face to face in the air, winner takes all.

My friend later told me "How could you still fight and win this game, it was going so fast I couldn't even see anything!"


----------



## Project_X (Jul 4, 2008)

Mine was Killing Albert in Megaman ZX: Advent because he acted EXACTLY like the Anti-Christ, so I felt like I really saved the world. XD


----------



## Dragon-Commando (Jul 4, 2008)

Since my brother can't log on right now, I'll post his for him.

He was playing the original Day of defeat. I put a glass of juice infront of him and he started to drink it while shooting people in the head with the sniper rifle.

He had one hand on the mouse and the other on the glass and shot at least 10 people in a row, in the head. Not even lowering the glass from his lips to shoot, He was barely even looking.

Probably wouldent happen again, but it was badass.

My Best video game moment was when I took out at least 30 people in a row with the Lee enfield in the original COD. It was a text book mad minute, like the british used to do in WW2. One round after the other, hitting someone in the head or chest with every shot.

My second best would probably be killing 7 people with a single mag in a 1911 in Hostile-intent. Thats one bullet a kill, and an empty mag at the end. The Whole enemy team was killed by a single man with a pistol. They had AK47s!


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XTZoin03p8

When I got to this stage. It's like DDR, only with a mouse girl and an electric fence penalty.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 5, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XTZoin03p8
> 
> When I got to this stage. It's like DDR, only with a mouse girl and an electric fence penalty.



I remember that game! =D
There's another one for the Dreamcast right?


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 5, 2008)

Beating blazing angels w/o cheating. Last level is freakin' HARD


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 5, 2008)

noob1444 said:


> Beating blazing angels w/o cheating. Last level is freakin' HARD



Beating "Antenna Cradle" and "Control Room" on 00 Agent in GoldenEye 007. A close second is the Aztec level in GoldenEye (without using the "special" trick to bypass Jaws)


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 5, 2008)

Sniper kill at 500 yds. using an RPG.
I was playing War Rock an MMOFPS.


----------



## lafeel (Jul 5, 2008)

When I finally beat Betrayal at Krondor.

Only took around six years, so you'll probably understand why I was glad to have finally done it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 5, 2008)

Getting the yellow keycard on Secret Agent Clank, hands down.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 5, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XTZoin03p8
> 
> When I got to this stage. It's like DDR, only with a mouse girl and an electric fence penalty.



Ah crap the last part was the hardest. I had to use a walkthrough.

Oh and ProjectX the Second Game is for the PS2 called Musashi Samurai Legend.


----------



## KalebFenoir (Jul 5, 2008)

Custom Foundry match in Halo 3. It was me, my friend, and his friend. He was telling his friend 'Dude, when you see him with a Brute Shot, seriously... run away. Don't face him. You'll just die. And he can snipe with that goddamn thing. "

His buddy was hold-up in one of the rooms, launching flame-nades at everyone (my friend likes setting most of the weapons at 10 second respawn, just because it's handy for ALL of us; we don't like waiting ten minutes for a damned gun). His buddy, hereby known as 'K' has the unerring ability to snipe you with 'nades, without actually having to see you. He'll step around a corner, throw two 'nades, and step back, and most of the time, you'll have about 2 seconds before they pop next to your head.

Anyway, While my friend was warning K about me, I'd gone, gotten my beloved Brute Shot, and figured out a plan to free that room of him. I ran to another point in the level, grabbed the Invisibility, and picked up the Flame-thrower as well. I booked it right up beneath the window of that room (anyone who's played the Foundry knows of the two dead end rooms with the window on one side), and after a moment, sprayed the entire window with a dose of flame. This was merely diversion, to get him to back away from the window, and to make him think I was trying to get him right THERE.

instead, immediately after letting go of the trigger, I tossed the Flame-thrower aside, brought out the brute shot, waited a second to fully cloak again (I was still invisible), and then ran up the ramp, around the corner, and then right into the room. 

Right. Up. To. K.

I moved close enough that it appearred the barrel of the Bruteshot was nudging his headgear. I paused for a second, so my friend (we were on his machine) could see what I was doing.

K moved a little bit, and caught the disruption in the air beside him from the corner of his eye. He managed to get out a 'What the..." before I shot and slashed him in short order.

The volume of the scream of surprise and horror that came over the speakers was the funniest thing ever. He literally freaked out, and screamed, 'AAAARGGH!!! WHAT THE F****?!?!"

To which my friend, having seen what I was doing, merely nodded smugly and said "I tried to warn ya. That's what he DOES."

XD


----------



## AdventBahamut (Jul 5, 2008)

Beating Devil May Cry at DMD mode

Beating the PS2 God of Wars at their hardest difficulty modes

Flawless victory against FFV's Shinryu, with NO jumping or usage of Dragon Lances

Finally beating Neo Shinryu in FFV Advance, again with NO jumping or usage of Dragon Lances

Shoving Zeromus off the mortal coil in FFIV Hardtype (with battle speed at max)


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Beating "Antenna Cradle" and "Control Room" on 00 Agent in GoldenEye 007. A close second is the Aztec level in GoldenEye (without using the "special" trick to bypass Jaws)





Blazing Angels is a WWII game involving planes


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 5, 2008)

noob1444 said:


> Blazing Angels is a WWII game involving planes



Yes but facing unlimited enemies wearing bullet-proof armor using Uzis while chasing the villain around the stage is very hard.


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 5, 2008)

BLAZING ANGELS DOESN'T INVOLVE JAMES BOND!!Â¡!
the one im talking about is a wwII plane fighting game NO WALKING at all.


----------



## NuclearNinja (Jul 5, 2008)

UT2004 - Scoring 16 'Holy S****' awards on the same map... consecutively.

Monster Hunter Freedom 2 - Completing the 8 star dual Kirin mission. 4 people, no health items remaining. I scored the last hit, which happened to be a critical.


----------



## TranzAndri and Co. (Jul 5, 2008)

Getting 46 kills and hacking a base and creeping two guys into running away in Planetside without dying once using only a mosquito, an infiltrator suit, darksight, melee booster, ACEs, and my knife.


----------



## Foxtah (Jul 6, 2008)

At the moment, getting 1823 cumulative headshots in COD4.

Also hello on this auspicious occasion of my first post.


----------



## Sieneko (Jul 6, 2008)

It's been so long since I did something major, one of the best acheivements I remember was getting 12+ kills by beatdowns with a bomb in my hands in Halo 2. I never could pin down the exact number other than it was more than 12... after kill number 7 all I heard was "Killimanjaro! Killimanjaro! Killimanjaro!"

And a moment of dumb luck:
I was finally able to get on Halo 3 on Live, and I was messing around with the big ol Spartan Laser when I see a guy from the other team across the map (I was on Snowbound). Seeing as how damn rusty I was at that game, I just randomly shot in his direction hoping I'd hit _something_. I did. Double Kill. I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 6, 2008)

My best videogame moment is whenever I can grab a berzerker and quad, and haste in Quake 3 Generations >:]


----------

